# Batch - Datum



## Konstantin Gross (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wir starten bei uns durch eine Batchdatei ein Backup und von diesem Backup lassen wir uns immer eine Log erstellen, so jetzt das Problem dabei ist, das wir das Datum per Hand immer ändern müssen und das ist sehr nervig. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit der Batchdatei zu sagen, das sie das aktuellste Datum automatisch einträgt?

Gruss

Konstantin


----------



## Konstantin Gross (12. Oktober 2004)

Also das sieht wie folgt aus:

backup.exe database/database.sql /l -12.10.2004

Und wir müssten ihrgendwie dieses Datum automatisch erzeugen lassen. Hoffe auf Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Wie wärs denn mit:
date /T
?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Konstantin Gross (12. Oktober 2004)

Hey Klasse, vielen Dank das ist was wir suchen, aber kann man ihm auch ihrgendwie sagen, dass das Datum nicht so ein Format: 12.10.04 haben soll sondern  10.12.04 oder sogar 10.12.2004?


----------



## coolzero0001 (14. Oktober 2004)

Habe in meinem DOS folgendes eingetippt:

d:\>date /T
*14.10.2004*
d:\>

und siehe da, das Datum ist TT.MM.JJJJ
schau auch mal hier:
"Start,Einstellungen,Systemsteuerung,Regions- und Sprachoptionen,Anpassen,Datum"
(hier auf einem XP-Home)


----------



## wuestenkaktus (31. Oktober 2004)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie wärs denn mit:
> date /T
> ...


Hi habe das gleiche Problem bei folgender Zeile

xcopy \\Laptop\2004\ C:\Progra~1\Polar\PolarP~1\Tobias~1\2004\ */d:31.10.2004* /-y

Hier soll das Datum auch automatisch eingetragen werden so dass nur die Dateien kopiert werden die das aktuelle Datum haben mit %date% funktioniert es leider nicht 

Wie muss ich das ganze anstellen?

Grup & Danke

Tobias


----------

